# Eggs!!



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my female azureus just laid a clutch of 3 eggs last night. I looked in there and i see eggs!  so do ijust put the petri dish in a plastic tub and keep it humid? Is it okay if i pull the eggs after school? I dont have time to pull them right now. I was going to put the petri dish in a plastic tub and mist it once a day, is that okay? I am very excited


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks  im soooo happy  They have only been together not even a week yet and i already have eggs! I wish i could just skip school and take care of them  lol. Is the plastic tub idea good?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats! The plastic tub is fine. When keeping eggs in plastic boxes, I lay several sheets of paper towel down on the bottom of the box and spray it down. This way you can just lay the dish of eggs on it and by keeping it moist, you will be keeping the humidity up inside the box, provided you have a lid on it. If the box doesn't hold the moisture well, take a sheet of plastic wrap and cover the box with it before putting the lid on.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay awesome, thats what i was going to do. I do have a lid for it also so humidity should be fine. Ill put paper towel down also.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay so i have the eggs in the plastic tub with paper towel down also. And a lid on the tub. Do i not need to put the lid on the petri dish? Also i was wondering about how long it take for an egg to hatch into a tadpole?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats...I told ya lol


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ha yeah, i didnt think it would happen so fast! 3 days together and they are already popin out babies  lol im ready for the frog buisness


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats! Maybe it's not such a bad idea to remove them after school. The male gets a change to fertilize them (if that hasn't already happened). Also, if you remove them too fast the development could get disturbed and they won't develop. 
Anyways, good luck!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh okay, well i just removed them. How do i know if the male fertilized them? Isnt there like a little thing of gell around the egg when the male has already fertilized them?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm very excited for you! I don't know anything about breeding (sorry) but, I was wondering if you would post a pic for us?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Of corse i will  I will post a couple pics probably tomorrow.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay so here is a picture of the eggs as requested. Do they look okay? Is that white in the egg okay?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

You will know if they are fertilized after a few days. You will notice a line where the embryo will form. If the eggs are bad, they will become cloudy (moldy) after a few days or so. Best of luck and keep us updated.
If the eggs do happen to go bad, don't get discouraged. It often takes a 'fresh pair' a few tried to get it right.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Okay so here is a picture of the eggs as requested. Do they look okay? Is that white in the egg okay?


 
Hey Chris, 
Unfortunately they don't look so good, especially the larger one. As Arrynia said, don't get discouraged as it can take a couple tries to get it right. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh okay well thanks. Ill try. We will se what happens.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

So I checked the eggs this morning and the two bigger ones have the white spot in them, but the smaller one looks perfectly good..no spot or anything. Could that one turn out okay? Or will they all turn out bad?


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

heatfreakk3 said:


> 3 days together and they are already popin out babies  lol im ready for the frog buisness



haha sorry that just made me laugh this should be put in that famous quote thread maybe lol


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol i know, i laughed when i was posting that thread also! I didn't even know there was a famous quote thread


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

heatfreakk3 said:


> So I checked the eggs this morning and the two bigger ones have the white spot in them, but the smaller one looks perfectly good..no spot or anything. Could that one turn out okay? Or will they all turn out bad?


I've had some good and some bad out of the same clutch. I don't think I got a good clutch out of my Azureus until after 4 or so trys.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh okay, well i think they all are going bad. Hopefuly they breed again soon.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

So i just went to mist their tank, and the female was in there, and after i was misting she hopped out and i saw another egg in there. I only saw 1 egg, did ilike disturb her when she was laying them? I mean there might be more but im not sure, I am not taking them out right now, becasue im not sure if the male has fertalzed them yet. I guess we will give this thing a try again.


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations! I am going through my first experience with dart frog breeding too. In fact, my azureus started breeding about a month and a half ago. Some things I’ve noticed:

On their second try, I was able to get a single egg to tadpole stage. It is currently in the water and seems to be doing fine. There were bad eggs in that clutch too so if one/more are bad it doesn’t mean the entire clutch is bad. If you are having trouble with eggs molding over, I was told to boil an almond leaf in some spring water. The resulting “tad tea” has anti-fungal properties and you can mist the eggs with it. Also, I noticed a few eggs looked a little grayish at first but ending up being okay so make sure you don’t give up on them too soon. 

My frogs seem to lay a clutch every 5-7 days and especially if a low pressure system is moving through the area. Not sure about yours, but mine will lay in the Petri dish in the cocohut, film canisters, brom leaves, anywhere - so be on the lookout! I was also told to leave them in the tank for a couple days, just to be sure the male did his job. 

Finally, I was surprised at how much weight my female lost after laying the eggs (well, at least I didn’t think of it beforehand). Make sure to feed heavily and use your up-to-date supplements. 

Hopefully this helps a bit – I’m still new so I usually don’t give advice, but since we are going through the same thing I thought I’d throw in some of the things I’ve noticed. Good Luck.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, I just had a second egg, I left it in a little bit bit pulled it a hour or 2 later


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well it looks like the 1 egg the female laid the other day is starting to get some white on it. So i dont think it is going to live. How many clutches did you guys loose when you first put a male and female together until you got good eggs?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Well it looks like the 1 egg the female laid the other day is starting to get some white on it. So i dont think it is going to live. How many clutches did you guys loose when you first put a male and female together until you got good eggs?


It is highly variable and you will get numerous comments on this. They will get it right very soon.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright thanks


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

No problem! Congrats again on your azureus producing!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, how much more times do you think till they get it right?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Thanks, how much more times do you think till they get it right?


It depends. Some frogs get it right the first time (my varadero imi's did), some take a few tries...some take many, many tries.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh okay, we will see i guess.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

chris sometimes they take a few months befor they get it right.. its a process they go through.. first male learns to call and then female learns to lay.. then male has to learn to spray lol.. so its a process but they always get it right sooner or later. my azureus started out laying every 2 weeks and then to every week and then took 2 month long breaks and so on. you will learn their cycles.. the eggs i get are always all black when fetalized and stay that way untill the tads hatch so thats when i know their good.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Instead of pulling eggs an hour or two after you see them, let the eggs sit in the vivarium for a couple days. If you only have a 1.1, there shouldnt be any egg eating and the male has as long as he wishes to do his thing. This is what I've always done and the eggs seem to have a MUCH higher rate of success. 

-Matt


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright thanks Matt. Ill try that. And thanks Derek to. My pair are actualy laying every 2 days or so. Max is also going to send me some more coco huts so I can put more coco huts in the tank for them.


----------

